#ubuntu-marketing 2006-08-21
<johnlittle> http://www.johnlittle.org/
<jenda> now that's serious spam, johnlittle :-D
<johnlittle> ?
<jenda> BTw, I made a LP product for ubuntuvideo...
<jenda> maybe it emailed you?
<johnlittle> LP?
<johnlittle> launchpad?
<johnlittle> ah no email here
<johnlittle> ok I see it.
<johnlittle> Ubuntu and ubuntu video made news in israel: http://net.nana.co.il/Article/?ArticleID=391090&sid=127
<johnlittle> no idea what it says but they link to both and captured shots from a lot of the videos
<johnlittle> thats a huge site..ranked in the top 500 by alexa
<jenda> wow
<johnlittle> I just hope people start making something besides xgl videos..im going to run out in a couple of weeks
<johnlittle> if the pace doesn't pick up. I think it will though. People are emailing and saying they will make new vids.
<lophyte> johnlittle: I'll be sure not to make xgl videos :)
<johnlittle> lophyte: lol thx
<lophyte> johnlittle: you already saw a couple of ideas for our videos... they're pretty creative\
<johnlittle> yeah i'm looking forward to seeing those
<johnlittle> did you see the suse videos on my blog?
<lophyte> nope
<johnlittle> http://www.johnlittle.org/
<johnlittle> suse is doing great stuff with video
<lophyte> from this video project, I'm hoping to initiate a Toronto team, and (hopefully) have similar success as nixternal has been having in Chicago
<lophyte> I was reading something he wrote on the mailing list about it and it was inspirational
<lophyte> LOL that date with SuSE video is awesome
<johnlittle> You can definitely find some ubuntu users in toronto...it shoudl be ripe for a ubuntu charge
<Burgundavia> lophyte: have you ended up meeting up with anybody from toronto? Is there anything I can help you with, as your Loco Team leader?
<lophyte> Burgundavia: a few of us are meeting on Wednesday to discuss this video project
<lophyte> I'm essentially just making Ubuntu Canada more local.. that's my goal
<Burgundavia> that works
<Burgundavia> I need to figure out a good Canada wide project, but I am still stuck
<lophyte> how about a national grassroots marketing day?
<lophyte> pick a day, organize teams by city, and have them go out to the streets and market Ubuntu as much as they can
<johnlittle> grassroots marketing = selling weed in canada ;p
<lophyte> LOL
<Burgundavia> we could do that on SFC
<Burgundavia> SFD, rather
<lophyte> SFD?
<Burgundavia> software freedom day
<lophyte> ah.. when's that?
<Burgundavia> sept, early
<johnlittle> 16th
<Burgundavia> there we go
<lophyte> hrm.. that doesn't give us much time
<johnlittle> partnering with a LUG might be a good way to jump start everything
<nixternal> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6054183834057243507&q=apple+keynote&hl=en
<johnlittle> steve jobs scares me
<nixternal> lol
<johnlittle> very cool presentation
<nixternal> anybody create a bug #2 and include this guy ;)
<jenda> haha, rofl :-D
<jenda> It's a lot better than Steve Balmer, you know;)
<nixternal> 50% of 1.33m units sold were to new users
<johnlittle> if i watch 2 more minutes of this i'll have to rush out and buy a macbook and black turtleneck
<nixternal> their commercials work, because deep down, apple sucks just like microsoft ;)
<jenda> muhehe
<nixternal> whoa, no more power macs
<nixternal> oooh...dude im drooling on hardwoare ;)
<johnlittle> yeah..its nice
* johnlittle wonders if nixternal is an apple mole
<johnlittle> ;p
<nixternal> muhahha
<nixternal> dude, you will never ever see me using an apple os, but i will use apple hardware w/o a doubt
<nixternal> as soon as this new pro comes out..im getting one
<johnlittle> same old story for me..i love the apple hardware but i truly hate the OS
<johnlittle> i like these: http://www.sun.com/desktop/workstation/ultra20/
<lophyte> Burgundavia: you still around?
<Burgundavia> lophyte: yep
<lophyte> Burgundavia: you wanna try and organize that for SFD?
<lophyte> I'll help out
<Burgundavia> sure. I know the local lug is doing something
<Burgundavia> I need to collect a list of lug email addys, basically
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, the local lug is doing something aside from argue & drink beer?!
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: they are piggy-backing with BB&C and the photo people
<Madpilot> cool
<lophyte> Burgundavia: I'll see what the Toronto guys say and we'll go from there... maybe you should post something on the website, and to the mailing list?
<Burgundavia> sure, but not tonight
<lophyte> alright
<lophyte> that leaves us with roughly 3 weeks
<lophyte> I'm not sure if that's enough time.. we'd need CDs
<lophyte> it'd take longer than that to order a batch of them
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> we can get some in earlier, if we talk to the rigth peope
<nixternal> hey Burgundavia, just so you know, make it quick...as there have been some recent issues with shipit
<nixternal> they are backed up big time..as i was getting mine for Ubuntu Chicago within 7 days every rip..and the last batch i ordered they called me and said, they were having issues and were kind of backordered
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> SFD is probably creating the issues
<nixternal> i have the ladies name if you don't yet
<nixternal> very well could have been
<nixternal> and i bet it was actually
<nixternal> didn't even think of that
<Burgundavia> marilize? yes, I have met her personaly
<nixternal> ok cool
<nixternal> she is really nice
<nixternal> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/files/44501-DSCN4758.JPG
<lophyte> Burgundavia: keep me posted about that so I can order a batch for the Toronto team
<Burgundavia> ok, will do
<Kamping_Kaiser> is the opencd still ubuntu live ?
<lophyte> nixternal: what kinds of activities have you been doing with Ubuntu Chicago on a regular basis?
<nixternal> everything
<nixternal> demos, install fests and what not
<lophyte> where do you do the demos?
<lophyte> I'm trying to get ideas for the Toronto team.. I have a few but it can't hurt to have more
<nixternal> computer shows, festivles and what not
<lophyte> ahh.. how much does it usually cost for a booth at a computer show?
<Burgundavia> lots, but for a non-profit, not too much
<nixternal> i think we pay for 3 tables + 1 free for like $150 i think
<Burgundavia> you can sometimes even get them for nothing
<lophyte> ah, that's not too bad
<lophyte> if the group pools money together
<nixternal> and we setup a machine for each distro, and then a gaming rig, and an xgl rig
<nixternal> actually..they just hammered our local show, and the guy stopped it..it was a great show, as we would do one day at the booth, and then on sunday we would do the install fests
<lophyte> I wanted to do a street team.. basically find a busy street corner and hand out CDs
<jenda> damn I should go to sleep...
<nixternal> we do that quite a bit actually
<lophyte> does it work well?
<nixternal> sleep is for the dead
<jenda> Good night ;)
<nixternal> g'nite jendapoo
<nixternal> ;)
<lophyte> nixternal: thanks for the tips.. I'll have to see where things go with the Toronto team
<Burgundavia> lophyte: I emailed marilize asking if they were backed up
<lophyte> Burgundavia: alright.. what do we do if they are?
<Burgundavia> we order some
<lophyte> yeah... we don't *have* to have this national marketing day on SFD.. it'd just be nice
<lophyte> if we can't get CDs by then, we can always schedule for a later date
<rjian> hello people
<rjian> hello Burgundavia and Elkbuntu
<Burgundavia> hey rjian
<rjian> all people are BZ here.. hehe
<Madpilot> BZ?
<rjian> hello madpilot
<johnlittle> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/37743373/
<Burgundavia> johnlittle: what font is that?
<Burgundavia> the "Human for windows" part
<johnlittle> I don't know..it's nice
<rjian> nice design
<rjian> whos design is that?
<johnlittle> the author is on the page
<Madpilot> johnlittle, interesting,,, but almost obscene, tarting XP up to look like a quality OS like that...
<Madpilot> ;)
<johnlittle> agreed..it's a good sign though I think
<rjian> 8-)
<Madpilot> Cthulhubuntu: Linux for Devouring Human Souls
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: nice
<johnlittle> lol
<johnlittle> burgundavia: forgot to tell you - great job at LW
<Burgundavia> johnlittle: it was fun
<Burgundavia> my throat is so hoarse from talking
<johnlittle> I bet...never been to one but would love to go one day
<johnlittle> I've been looking for video with you guys in it but no luck yet
<johnlittle> photos up at os news: http://osnews.com/story.php?news_id=15518
<Burgundavia> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08yvKUW-9Bc&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww%2Echaser%2Ecom%2Eau%2Findex%2Ephp
<Burgundavia> those are terrible pictures
<Burgundavia> I really was as tired as a look
<Burgundavia> I pretty much ran the whole week on nothing
<johnlittle> How much support did you get from canonical?
<nixternal> none, cuz he was pimpin' gnome ;)
<nixternal> hehe
<johnlittle> Thought he was reppin ubuntu in some capacity too
<nixternal> of course...he always reps ubuntu ;)
<Burgundavia> it was the GNOME booth, which just happened to only have Ubuntu and DiscoverStation on showcase
<johnlittle> haha
<johnlittle> so was there an ubuntu booth?
<Burgundavia> two actually
<johnlittle> staffed with canonical peeps?
<Burgundavia> one with canonical in the main area and in the .org, the california team
<nixternal> ubuntu california i think
<Burgundavia> UWN talks about it
<nixternal> heh
<johnlittle> i retained nothing from that 4am editing session lol
<johnlittle> burgundavia: nice prank..wouldnt want to get caught doing that tho
<Burgundavia> what, in the GNOME booth?
<johnlittle> nah the video you posted
<johnlittle> mr. terrorist
<Burgundavia> right
<nixternal> which one is better, easyubuntu or automatix?
<nixternal> actually...probably doesn't matter..as i bet neither are ready for edgy
<Burgundavia> neither
<Burgundavia> see CommonCustomizations
<nixternal> heh, already had that open ;)
<Burgundavia> that is all you need to know
<Burgundavia> these are the third party hacks you are looking for
<johnlittle> btw I killed slab...probably great for a lot of people but too limited for me.
<Burgundavia> too limited how?
<johnlittle> Maybe not limited but too many clicks required if you do lots of system and administrative stuff through the menus. I don't want to pop up additional windows to pick an app
<johnlittle> I like my GNOME drawer for common apps anyway
<johnlittle> If I was going to setup a relative with ubuntu I'd probably install slab. I think it's an easy transition for Windows users
<Burgundavia> right, except it all the issues of the start menu
<Burgundavia> well, maybe not all of them
<Burgundavia> I wouldn't do anything. Simply tell them about the menu is different. They will take about 30 secs to realize the difference and then love it
<Burgundavia> we have to stop assuming Windows users are not willing to change
<johnlittle> I support 34.000 windows users at work. Many of them are not willing to change anything. Point taken though
<Burgundavia> whip|lwe supports 2800 and they get the default desktop
<Burgundavia> users will use what they get, in a corporate environment
<johnlittle> Yep but pushing change can be extremely difficult. esp in a non-technical environment
<johnlittle> we move an icon and it can be months of frustration
<johnlittle> but im in healthcare - one of the worst places for that kind of stuff by far
<johnlittle> I had a far easier time with systems changes at places like NASA...there was resistance but not incompetence
<johnlittle> anyone read hebrew?
<nixternal> i can barely read english
<johnlittle> lol
<Burgundavia> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1403466#post1403466 <-- please go fill this out
<nixternal> i refuse to
<nixternal> gnome games bah
<nixternal> ;)
<nixternal> ls
<nixternal> oop..wrong keyboard ;)
<johnlittle> i answered but it probably isn't the feedback youre looking for
<Burgundavia> none is perfectly acceptable answer
<johnlittle> is there a link you can point to that lists games that might be added? some kind of master list of gnome games?
<Burgundavia> no, not currently
<Burgundavia> you can propose any game that is GTK
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, I predict you're going to be spending a lot of time on that list shooting down non-GTK games ;)
<johnlittle> OMG IS UT2004 GTK?!?!!
<Burgundavia> I did mention GTK only
<Burgundavia> and I don't care what people say, I will do a filter on it anyway
<Madpilot> Lord Dog, there's some stupid stuff in that Edgy forum...
<Madpilot> anyway, I spammed/contributed to your games thread
<Burgundavia> you confirmed what I thought
<Burgundavia> nobody plays half that crap
<Burgundavia> I think popcon only does packages, which makes it hard for this
<Madpilot> um, the plural of anecdote isn't "data", esp. when you have only one or two opinions so far ;)
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> anyway, I have to crash
<poningru> yarr
<rjian> Elkbuntu: u there?
<rjian> anybody here?
<Madpilot> no
<Madpilot> ;)
<rjian> hello madpilot.. can u give me the links on the news of ubuntu?
<Madpilot> rjian, fridge.ubuntu.com is the best place to start
<elkbuntu> here now
<matthewrevell> silbs: Hi Jane
<elkbuntu> wb matthewrevell :)
<matthewrevell> elkbuntu: hey :)
<elkbuntu> is all well?
<matthewrevell> elkbuntu: Not bad thanks.
<johnlittle> matthewrevell: ping
<matthewrevell> johnlittle: HI
<johnlittle> wb..can you approve emails to -news?
<matthewrevell> johnlittle: Nah, not me, I'm afraid.
<nixternal> johnlittle: why do you need something approved?
<nixternal> you got the bounce saying your email is awaiting approval?
<johnlittle> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=meZcg4EHefU
<matthewrevell> he
<matthewrevell> hello
<Burgwork> hello again matthewrevell
<matthewrevell> hey :)
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-08-22
<rjian> hello people
<johnlittle> http://www.ubuntuvideo.com/ - Flash free video section added to the right sidebar
<Madpilot> Cool, UWN #10 made it onto lwn.net
<johnlittle> weren't previous issues there too?
<johnlittle> ack thats my name
<tonyyarusso> Yes, yes it is.
<johnlittle> if you guys know of any linux friendly videos online that i can link to let me know..theres a new "flash free" section on Ubuntu Video
<Madpilot> Cthulhu made me do it: http://www.warbard.ca/temp/ChthulhubuntuLogo.png
<Madpilot> "Microsoft made me lose my weekend. In return, I'm going to help them lose their customers."
<Madpilot> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221756
<pontifex> morning matthewrevell :)
<matthewrevell> morning
<matthewrevell> oh, you're in the wrong channel! :)
<pontifex> I am?
<pontifex> :p
<pontifex> johnlittle: My local LUG videos their talks, they are available on Google video if you are interested. They're not Ubuntu specific though, although some of us use it.
<elkbuntu> when i figure how to convert a .avi to .ogg i'll do that for you johnlittle... but alas, i have no idea at the moment
<pontifex> elkbuntu: ffmpeg2theora?
<elkbuntu> that does .avi?
* pontifex wonders what the avi contains
<pontifex> codec-wise
<pontifex> could possibly use transcode
<pontifex> what does mplayer say the avi file contains?
<elkbuntu> hmm.. mplayer not on the laptop atm.. i'll install it when apt finishes it's thing
<elkbuntu> yeah it says it used the ffmpeg libavcodec family
<pontifex> you could try ffmpeg2theora then?
<elkbuntu> i am trying it
<elkbuntu> i'll tell you how well it worked when it finis.. and it's finished
<pontifex> http://trac.v2v.cc/wiki/FFmpeg2TheoraUsage fyi
<elkbuntu> meh, just did simple ffmpeg2theora file.name :P
<pontifex> heh
<pontifex> yeah, that's all I do
<pontifex> but some people like documentation
<pontifex> can you believe it!?
<pontifex> :)
<elkbuntu> i man'd first :P
<pontifex> of course
<elkbuntu> but it said it could go with just basics mentioned above, and i figured it' was decent enough way to figure if it'd work ;)
<pontifex> so it's chugging away is it?
<elkbuntu> it worked.. the .avi was a low-res version of a .mpeg i had to recode so it wasnt huge framesize-wise
<elkbuntu> so now converting with options for better picture quality ;)
<pontifex> excellent
<Madpilot> oops... there's a typo in the 1st URL in the new Ubucon story on the Fridge...
<Madpilot> mdke, ^^^
<mdke> ok
<Madpilot> extra u in front of the http part
<mdke> fixed, thanks
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-08-23
<poningru> a friend of mine just did:
<poningru> $ sudo emerge ubuntu-desktop
<nixternal> gahahaha
<nixternal> he is a ricer
<nixternal> gentoo must die!
<poningru> :p
* poningru is a gentooer
* poningru <3 consus
<poningru> err thats my other comp
* nixternal leaves
<poningru> rofl
<poningru> spending time with the suse people: http://www.whiprush.org/images/222285870_812ec204c2_b_1.jpg
<poningru> rofl
<johnlittle> that looks pretty tasty
<johnlittle> http://whiprush.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/222197228_fed9f3d4c9_b_1.jpg
<poningru> damn... too... many...jokes...
<poningru> must...
<johnlittle> yeah i know
<johnlittle> where can I buy a glass penguin?
<poningru> thats a penguin??
<johnlittle> theres a punchline right there
<Burgundavia> johnlittle: you need to win one
<poningru> we were commenting on the one you won
<johnlittle> burgundavia: I guess carrying a glass penguin and passing yourself off as a linux trivia winner to meet women isn't very cool is it?
<poningru> http://whiprush.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/222197228_fed9f3d4c9_b_1.jpg
<Burgundavia> johnlittle: dude, absolutely. That so explains why I got stood up this evening
<Burgundavia> whiprush is just cooler than me
<johnlittle> burgundavia: theres some mojo in that trophy though..i must have it
<poningru> indeed
<poningru> who gets to keep it?
<Burgundavia> there were three
<Burgundavia> we each got one
<poningru> woah
<poningru> nice
<johnlittle> cool
<johnlittle> nice paperweight
<johnlittle> or with the right chain..bling
<poningru> rofl
* poningru can see Burgundavia wearing that
<poningru> hmm /me wonders if elkbuntu or madpilot will gimp it for us
<Burgundavia> dude, the thing is about 60cm tall
<poningru> uh... so?
<Burgundavia> poningru: madpilot can take a picture of it, given he is my brother
<poningru> right
<poningru> oh right
<poningru> but I didnt think you would want to put a hole through that thing
<Burgundavia> no
<Burgundavia> there was a discussion of bongs or beer mugs, however
<johnmark> slashdot sucks
<johnmark> they rejected my ubucon post :(
<poningru> hehe
<johnlittle> funny how ubuntu finds its way into every episode of Go Open :)
<Burgundavia> not really
<johnlittle> ^^sarcasm
* Burgundavia was not born yesterday
<johnlittle> lol
<poningru> gaaah
<Burgundavia> although the waitresses in SF apparently thought I was 16
<johnlittle> I wish Mark would make more stuff like that..for internet distribution only
<johnlittle> 16,..damn
<Burgundavia> dude, I turned 24 on the 18th
<johnlittle> Ont of the Blender Foundation guys was asking me about getting Blender on the default install..seems unlikely to me but is there someone he can contact?
<Burgundavia> never going to happen
<johnlittle> Thats what I thought
<Burgundavia> gimp is already in dicey waters
<johnlittle> why?
<Burgundavia> not enough people actually use the thing
<Burgundavia> it is a really powerful photoeditor
<Burgundavia> people do things like crop, remove redeye, etc.
<johnlittle> How do we measure usage on apps?
<Burgundavia> popcon can tell us
<Burgundavia> people that doesn't really tell us what people use an app for
<Burgundavia> that is more subjective
<poningru> johnlittle: the number of questions
<poningru> on forums, irc etc.
<poningru> there are ways
<Burgundavia> no really objective ways
* poningru thinks they should go from gimp -> gpaint
<poningru> yeah
<poningru> ofcourse
<poningru> its a 'feeling'
<Burgundavia> with fspot, there is an arguement to remove both eog and the gimp
<Burgundavia> I don't think we are quite there yet
<poningru> eog???
<poningru> are you kidding me?
<poningru> with fspot?
<Burgundavia> fspot is already there
<Burgundavia> to replace grthumb
<poningru> ai no
<Burgundavia> but fspot has a view mode and an edit/sort mode
<Burgundavia> as long as fspot is fast enough, it is ok
<Burgundavia> I am a big fspot user too
<Burgundavia> eog, that is
<poningru> but last I checked it was pretty crappy...
<poningru> that was back in breezy
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> that would be like trying the linux desktop in 2000 and saying it sucked in 2006
<poningru> ...
<poningru> dude 6 months ago
<Burgundavia> poningru: please rationally tell me why fspot lacks what eog does, aside from the speed issue
<poningru> well you took away the one and only problem
<poningru> and stability
<Burgundavia> not a major issue
<johnlittle> those should be easily fixable
<poningru> as in its solved or it shouldnt matter to people?
<poningru> knowing Burgundavia its the former...
<Burgundavia> solved
<johnlittle> lol
<poningru> see I would install fspot on this right now
<poningru> but ... edgy
<poningru> if its crashy and stuff... I cant properly blame fspot
<johnlittle> if its gnome why isnt it called g-spot? ;)
<poningru> rofl
<johnlittle> because users would never find it..of course
<Burgundavia> johnlittle: naming stuff with a G is dead in the GNOME community, thankfully
<johnlittle> as it should be
<johnlittle> I did that with b when I had my company but we had like 10 apps..it wasn't that annoying.  browsing KDE apps makes me want totorture small animals
<johnlittle> torture
<lophyte> Burgundavia: any word from that woman?
<Burgundavia> lophyte: yes, order away
<lophyte> Burgundavia: awesome. are you gonna set a date and call it official then, or..?
<Burgundavia> si tu veux
<lophyte> my french isn't all that great :\
<Burgundavia> if you want
<lophyte> are you gonna start it up?
<lophyte> or what did you have in mind?
<johnlittle> is there any chance of getting Ubuntu Video linked from any other community sites?
<poningru> http://www.bustedtees.com/shirt/lloyd/male
<johnlittle> I dont get it
<johnlittle> 'splain it
* lophyte wonders where Burgundavia went
<Burgundavia> lophyte: am, here
<Burgundavia> making dinner
<lophyte> ah
<lophyte> forgot about the time difference
<lophyte> so what did you have in mind for this project? are you gonna lead it?
<Burgundavia> I want to promote Ubuntu. I will lead the effort to connect lugs
<lophyte> we are promoting Ubuntu.. that's the whole point of the project
<poningru> yarr
<lophyte> so, what about setting a date?
<lophyte> I don't think we have enough time to aim for SFD
<Burgundavia> I think we do
<lophyte> that's really pushing it.. and that's even if we can get CDs in 3 weeks.
<poningru> trying to do what now?
<lophyte> organize a Canada-wide marketing campaign of sorts
<poningru> Burgundavia: is this ca only? or going for a bit broader
<lophyte> well, not necessarily.. that's just how it started
<lophyte> well, I'm gonna talk to the Toronto guys tomorrow.
<lophyte> but we need to get on this ASAP if we're doing it on SFD
<johnlittle> whats the goal?
<lophyte> promoting Ubuntu, ultimately ;P
<poningru> hehe
<lophyte> well, I'll talk to the Toronto guys tomorrow and see what they think
<Burgundavia> poningru: SFD is worldwide
<poningru> Burgundavia: I know
<poningru> talking about your movement
<Burgundavia> just ca
<lophyte> and I'll try to get together a Toronto team
<poningru> ah
<lophyte> Burgundavia: are you gonna post to the mailing list about it?
<Burgundavia> I will
<lophyte> k.
<lophyte> we should figure out what cities we have the most people in
<lophyte> and target those
<lophyte> obviously Vancouver and Toronto are on that list.. but figure out where else we have people form
<lophyte> s/form/from
<lophyte> I'm still skeptical about the date though :\
<lophyte> 5 CDs took almost 3 weeks.. I can't imagine a bigger batch being quicker
<Burgundavia> marilize will expedite it
<lophyte> do I need to put a special note in there for that?
<lophyte> like ATTN marilize or something
<Burgundavia> yep
<lophyte> alright
<lophyte> now for the big question.. how many? ;P
<Burgundavia> I would ask the toronto guys
<lophyte> alright.. I'll bring it up tomorrow night go from there
<lophyte> I'll also put an ad up in the Linux Caffe, and on craigslist, for Ubuntu fans/users in Toronto to help out with the Toronto team's marketing effort
<lophyte> did you say it was the 16th?
<Burgundavia> yep
<lophyte> k, i'll make note of it
<lophyte> cool.. I'll let you know what the Toronto guys say
<lophyte> I'll email you.. I probably won't be home until 10 or 11PM and by that time, I'll be heading to bed
<lophyte> anyway, I'm off for bed
<lophyte> night
<johnlittle> so the only reply to my ML question about videos is a post telling me what I'm doing is wrong..
* johnlittle bangs his head on his keyboard
<ormiret> responses that don't disagree with you are a bit pointless
<johnlittle> eh?
<ormiret> if you aren't adding anything to the discussion why send a mail?
<ormiret> sorry that was a general you not you sepcifically
<johnlittle> well since I requested assistance maybe that could have been offered instead
<ormiret> only if people know of videos (and the whole point of ubuntu video is that most people don't - so you have managed to prove that it is needed :) )
<johnlittle> Maybe. I just find negativity - esp. from people who aren't offering constructive criticism or alternatives frustrating
<ormiret> the flash is e evil point is going to be made repeatly, you just need to keep explaining why you are using it and not let it bother you.
<johnlittle> Yeah that's why I wrote the FAQ. It's only frustrating becuase it's midnight and I'm dog tired.
<johnlittle> Give me six hours of sleep and I will personally duel RMS - blindfolded
<ormiret> sounds like fun.
<johnlittle> his kung fu is strong
<elkbuntu> johnlittle, did you see my pm yesterday?
<johnlittle> elbuntu the link to the vid?
<johnlittle> er elkbuntu
<Burgundavia> johnlittle: nice reply sent
<johnlittle> too snarky?
<elkbuntu> johnlittle, yeah, the link to the .ogg
<johnlittle> ah heh..thx. my frustration passed
<Burgundavia> johnlittle: no, I sent a nice reply because you were saying the only person who responded to your email bitched
<Burgundavia> it can hard, sometimes
<Burgundavia> worse is being ignored
<johnlittle> Burgundavia: Yeah I don't mind ppl disagreeing but offer an alternative or something constructive at least. No big deal though. Just need some sleep :)
<johnlittle> elkbuntu: yeah i sent a reply. thx for the link. i added it to the kibo post
<elkbuntu> oh.. you're not serving it from my server are you?
<johnlittle> um not as soon as I kill the link lol
<elkbuntu> move it to somewhere that isnt on as crappy a bandwidth limit as my isp
<poningru> yarr
<johnlittle> how big is the file?
<elkbuntu> #.o -(YArr!)
<elkbuntu> <1mb, but still if it gets hit a few hundred times, the 10gb/mth limit im on wont last long
* ormiret has plenty of spare bandwidth if you're looking for a host
<johnlittle> sounds good to me
<elkbuntu> can you host http://meldra.no-ip.info/akamaru_kiba.ogg then ormiret?
<johnlittle> I'm just going to link it from the individual post so it shouldn't get hammered
<elkbuntu> please* :)
<ormiret> http://ormiret.com/ubuntu/akamaru_kiba.ogg
<johnlittle> http://www.ubuntuvideo.com/the_kiba_dock
<_rjian> wow too many links hehe
<johnlittle> That work for you ormiret?
<ormiret> firefox tries to display it as text here
<ormiret> I'm trying to figure out mime types now
<johnlittle> whoa
<johnlittle> yeah
<johnlittle> maybe the viewer needs special .ogg goggles
<johnlittle> ;)
<ormiret> any idea what MIME type ogg should have?
<poningru> application/ogg
<ormiret> thanks poningru. should work now.
<johnlittle> video/x-theora it says on one site
<elkbuntu> o.O did i encode it wrong?
<ormiret> elkbuntu: video's fine, my server wasn't
<elkbuntu> ah
<johnlittle> still text here
<poningru> thats your cache
<poningru> shift+ctrl+r
<johnlittle> i cleared cache
<poningru> 0.o
<poningru> wfm
<ormiret> I switched it video/x-theora
<ormiret> mplayer plugin doesn't catch it now here - work any better for you johnlittle
<poningru> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ogg
<johnlittle> nope..weird
<johnlittle> havent had issues playing ogg before
<poningru> http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc3534
<poningru> guys seriously its your cache
<poningru> it worked for me
<elkbuntu> works fine for me also
<poningru> ormiret: make sure the mime is application/ogg
<ormiret> poningru: yeah, I switched back to that
<elkbuntu> sort of cropped the bottom off it though...
<Burgundavia> night
<poningru> nn
<johnlittle> nite
<ormiret> johnlittle: http://ormiret.com/akamaru_kiba.ogg work any better?
<johnlittle> i have to hit the bed its 2 am and im up at 6...thx for the vido and hosting
<ormiret> (different URL to fool caches..)
<johnlittle> that worked
<johnlittle> I cleared cache multiple times but firefox must not be cooperating
<elkbuntu> not even ctrl f5?
<johnlittle> nope
<elkbuntu> how silly
<johnlittle> i agree
<ormiret> does your ISP do any cacheing?
<johnlittle> not to my knowledge
<johnlittle> it wouldn't be the first time I had a browser not cooperate though
<johnlittle> im off..falling asleep
<elkbuntu> cya johnlittle
<johnlittle> thx ppl
<ormiret> night
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
<johnmark> hi guys, can you help me digg the ubucon wrap-up?
<johnmark> http://digg.com/linux_unix/The_UbuCon_Was_a_Blast
<Burgwork> already done
<johnmark> sweet... thanks
<ompaul> 4 so far
<Burgwork> ompaul, 4?
<ompaul> diggs
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-08-24
<johnlittle> dugg
<johnmark> woo
<poningru> yarr
<johnlittle> eh
<MitchM_> ls -l
* MitchM_ laughs.
<MitchM_> ping ?
* tonyyarusso deftly shifts right
<tonyyarusso> pong
* poningru wonders what that was about...
<Whit3Rabbit__> *shrugs*
<Whit3Rabbit__> internet problems ^.^
<Mitch> so has jenda been running around tonight?
<nixternal> jenda is gone again for a week or so
<Mitch> bah.
<Mitch> thanks =)
<tonyyarusso> Speaking of whom, what were the 'complaints' that made ubuntupeople.com shut down, and will the site ever come back up under new administration?
<nixternal> guy who ran it didn't like the fact he wasnt' in control..and no it will never come back
<poningru> tonyyarusso: the point of that was to bring marketing more into lp/ubuntuforums
<Burgundavia> tonyyarusso: we are better we off without a duplicative forum
<nixternal> ubuntupeople was to become spreadubuntu
<Burgundavia> who was running it again?
<Mitch> off to go play my nightly dos of video games.
<Mitch> cheers
<tonyyarusso> poningru: Ah.  Shouldn't the page just go away entirely then, rather than having that message?  Or maybe "See <link to lp>"?
<nixternal> something lloyd i think
<nixternal> i can't remember his name
<ormiret> whois says Lloyd Hardy, and it is up to him what the page says not us.
<nixternal> ya
<Burgundavia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LloydHardy?action=diff&rev2=11&rev1=1
<johnlittle> wtf
<nixternal> hey, watch that tone of voice in here ;)
<livingdaylight> YO!
<livingdaylight> mornin Folks
<livingdaylight> G'day to ya Alz!
<livingdaylight> is this another dead ubuntu channel?
<Madpilot> actually, this is usually a fairly active channel - just not tonight, I guess
<livingdaylight> i was wondering where i might get a leaflet ?
<Madpilot> a leaflet explaining Ubuntu?
<livingdaylight> in the Examples folder there is a Kubuntu 'leaflet' and i wanted an Ubuntu version to print off so i could put my extra ubuntu discs i ordered in a library
<livingdaylight> hmmmm......
<Madpilot> livingdaylight, looks like a cool leaflet - don't think there's an Ubuntu version yet
<livingdaylight> Madpilot: if i was a bit of a gimp mage i coult just replace the k with the u but that would be beyond my gimp skills repertoire
<livingdaylight> why put a kubuntu leaflet and not the ubuntu version when that has to be more popular version
<Madpilot> well, there are other differences between Kubuntu & Ubuntu aside from the one consonant ;)
<Madpilot> livingdaylight, because someone made the Kubuntu one, and there was no Ubuntu one
<livingdaylight> let me see: as far as i recall its a basic intro to linux and ubuntu
<Madpilot> most of that would be a straight cut-n-paste to produce a Ubuntu version
<Madpilot> livingdaylight, if you want to help produce an Ubuntu version of that, that would be cool
<livingdaylight> Madpilot: sorry, got disconnected
<Madpilot> np. did you see my last comment, about helping to produce an Ubuntu version of that pamphlet?
<livingdaylight> sure i'd like to make an Ubuntu version, i think it would be nice. But like i said i am not a Gimp Mage
<livingdaylight> it goes beyond my reportoire of gimp skills
<livingdaylight> which are basically reducing an image to an acceptable Avatar size  :D
<Madpilot> actually, Inkscape would be better for that type of project. It handles text far better than the GIMP
<livingdaylight> ok!
<livingdaylight> well, it would be a very steep learning-curve for me
<livingdaylight> but you sound like somone who could knock it out in 5 minutes
<livingdaylight>  :D
<Madpilot> if you write the text and email it to me, I could have it prettied up in Inkscape in an hour or so, I think ;)
<livingdaylight> woah! ok, but the text is just a matter of replacing kubuntu with ubuntu pretty much isn't it?
<Madpilot> most of it is
<Madpilot> the stuff at the top of the righthand column would have to be re-written
<livingdaylight> the paragraph of what Kubuntu includes?
<livingdaylight> yes, aguess ubuntu doesn't include Konqueror or Kontact
<Madpilot> no
<livingdaylight>  ;)
<Madpilot> Evolution for email, Nautilus for file management, Firefox for browsing
<livingdaylight> so, just replace those three words, huh?
<Madpilot> not sure, have a look thru the text properly first
<livingdaylight> so, ok, descriptions for evolution, Nautilus and Firefox are differnt from those corresponding kubuntu ones. but no big deal. just a brief explanation of each application
<livingdaylight> i'd be happy to do it but gimp and inkscape are not within my repertoire
<livingdaylight> i'm looking at it from inkspace now
<livingdaylight> how would i take out a section and replace it with my own write up?
<livingdaylight> especialy teh logo ubuntu wants to be inteh same font as teh rest to remain congruent with the rest of teh leaflet
<Madpilot> livingdaylight, if you want to do the writing & email it to me - blurdesign@gmail.com - I'll do the design from scratch in Inkscape
<KenSentMe> Madpilot: i wouldn't paste your email in here, this channel is being logged
<Madpilot> pfft.
<Madpilot> Gmail has awesome spam filters :)
<KenSentMe> Madpilot: good way to test them ;)
<Madpilot> it's not like it isn't already all over the web
<KenSentMe> Madpilot: it was just a tip
<Madpilot> I know, but it's not something I worry about, personally.
<KenSentMe> Well, that's up to you
<livingdaylight> i can vouch for gmail's powerful spam filters
<livingdaylight> my box is full!
<livingdaylight> Madpilot: ok, i'll be in touch
<Madpilot> http://www.warbard.ca/temp/ubuntu-pamphlet01.png
<Madpilot> basic graphics done
<livingdaylight> wow, NICE!
<livingdaylight> i gotta learn that stuff. cant be hard right?
<Madpilot> Inkscape is awesome, and not that hard to get into
<Madpilot> far easier to learn than the gimp, I think
<livingdaylight> is there a good tutorial for beginners?
<Madpilot> there are several - just a sec, I'll find the URLs
<Madpilot> http://tavmjong.free.fr/INKSCAPE/
<livingdaylight> Thank you, i've bookmarked that
<Madpilot> that one ^^^, and check the onboard help files inside Inkscape - they're very well done, and almost all in SVG, so you can learn by rearranging the entire help file :)
<livingdaylight> and the text: is there an Ubuntu font or do you just copy and paste and then rearrange the size?
<Madpilot> no, there's an Ubuntu font
<livingdaylight> ok, why havn't i got that in my font dropdown then?
<livingdaylight> do i need to install that extra?
<livingdaylight> i'd a thought that comes default
<Madpilot> it's in the repos, actually. search Synaptic for ubuntu font
<livingdaylight> k
<Madpilot> found it - ttf-ubuntu-title
<livingdaylight> Yea, now we're talking  ;)
<livingdaylight> ... it
<livingdaylight> was made available by Canonical under the LGPL to make rebranding
<livingdaylight> of Ubuntu easier.
<livingdaylight> isn't that sweet?
<Madpilot> very useful
<Madpilot> livingdaylight, don't worry about fonts - just send me the text, I'll do the formatting on this ned
<Madpilot> end, even
<livingdaylight> and even?
<Madpilot> just correcting my misspelling of 'end' on the previous line
<livingdaylight> sorry :)
<livingdaylight> k
<Madpilot> anyway, it's 0230 and I need sleep.
<Madpilot> livingdaylight, email me that text when you've got it, we can edit back and forth then I'll fire it into Inkscape.
<livingdaylight> ok, Madpilot
<Madpilot> night
<livingdaylight> nite
<Ckenyon> ,
<nixternal> Burgwork: you realize there is a UWN team on LP? ;)  first time i just noticed it
<Burgwork> nixternal, no, never noticed it
<nixternal> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-newsletter
<nixternal> heh, it is the originators of the UWN i guess
<nixternal> also, have we decided to switch the template on the UWN as well to the one you used originally?  i know it got swapped back here by mistake
<nixternal> i want to edit the main template to prevent that from happening again
<Burgwork> sure, sounds good
<nixternal> k..i will do that here in a few, and fire up the next edition as well while im at it
<nixternal> i will start contributing some stuff today
<Burgwork> excellent
<nixternal> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEgUTkWi-zU
<nixternal> that is cool!
<nixternal> Burgwork: you know where the Ubuntu California people got their booth setup?  there could possibly be a tradeshow in Chicago in the near future called "Uberfest"
<nixternal> it is something the LUGs are currently puting together
<Burgwork> nixternal, their stuff came from canonical
<Burgwork> they only had one banner
<nixternal> i seen the nice lookin' setup they had in the pictures..looked like more than 1 banner...
<Burgwork> that was canonicals booth
<nixternal> ahhh
<Burgwork> the large wall banner?
<nixternal> well then, i will strike up conversation with Canonical and let htem know that there is an interest here in Chicago for a FOSS tradeshow, and right now Red Hat and Google have expressed their interest since they are in Chicago
<nixternal> i didn't see the california setup..i was referring to the canonical setup
<Burgwork> the ca setup was one banner that canonical brought with them
<nixternal> who would you recommend i contact at canonical to see if they would even be interested first off?
<nixternal> it is easy for us to create banners, as we have a couple of "Printers" on the team
<Burgwork> jane
<nixternal> kind of thought she would be..cool..thank you sir
* nixternal gets back to doing work for this god for sakin' no good client
<Burgwork> in the future, this kind of thing will be jono's
<nixternal> ooh good point
<nixternal> will keep that in my mind..as this isn't happening for probably another 3 to 6 months
<nixternal> im leaning towards the 6 months
<Burgwork> nixternal, you tell adam that he is rich and should help finance it
<nixternal> heh, he is helping me possibly with a booth already ;)
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-08-25
<lophyte> nixternal: you around?
<Burgundavia> hey mad'
<Burgundavia> Madpilot, rather
<Madpilot> hi
<tonyyarusso> I'll try this here too:
<tonyyarusso> Oh, I have a somewhat crafty and sneaky Ubuntu awareness idea, and need to bounce it off some people for legality/CoC,etc. feedback:
<tonyyarusso> Take a bunch of Ubuntu CDs to a computer store.  Stick them in the drives of a few model computers.  Reboot into Live session.  Leave store.
<tonyyarusso> What do you think?
<Burgundavia> tonyyarusso: if you don't get caught, you are good
<Burgundavia> if you do, prepare to visit at least the store manager
<Burgundavia> better to get some ubuntu postcards/brochures made and put them in the cd drive
<Burgundavia> or on the machine, around
<tonyyarusso> Burgundavia: Would it have any chance of actually being illegal, or just cause them to be displeased?
<tonyyarusso> Postcards IN the drive?
<Burgundavia> you could firmly escort you out and blacklist you
<Burgundavia> maybe call the cops for "damaging equipment"
<tonyyarusso> Hmm...
<Burgundavia> most people do not under livecds
<tonyyarusso> "Damaging"?  But....
<tonyyarusso> Right.
<tonyyarusso> What are the odds of the store manager actually agreeing to let me if I ask sweetly?  Probably not to good because it would have to be approved by some corporate office I imagine.
<Burgundavia> I have a snowball. Please go to hot place and tell me if it survives
<Burgundavia> if it does, your answer is yes
<tonyyarusso> Am I allowed a cooler?
<Burgundavia> no
<tonyyarusso> Dang.
<Burgundavia> honestly, you best bet are smaller computers stores
<tonyyarusso> Well, on the plus side (?), stores often seem to be understaffed and it's impossible to get helped in a timely manner, so I can probably get away with it unseen anyway.
<Burgundavia> yes
<tonyyarusso> I'll definitely be checking those out too; I just don't know what stores there are.
<Burgundavia> a better bet might be smaller stores
<Burgundavia> independents
<tonyyarusso> Sigh.  It would look better with official pressed CDs, but they don't want to send me more for the time being it seems.
<tonyyarusso> I shall be hitting the yellow pages for those then.
<Burgundavia> how many have you gotten?
<tonyyarusso> I ordered 25 Dapper ones in May.  They just declined an order this week for 10.
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> they are getting pretty tight with them
<Burgundavia> lots are not getting to the right place
<tonyyarusso> Understandable I guess, but it was really cool for a while.
<Madpilot> like the ones for sale on EBay? :|
<tonyyarusso> What do you mean?
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: or the ones getting destroyed
<tonyyarusso> What?  Eww...
<tonyyarusso> By customs, shipping, other?
<Burgundavia> no, some idiots
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, ah yes, the ones being axed on youtube...
* tonyyarusso just got that much more cynical about humankind
<Burgundavia> welcome to the world kid
<Burgundavia> you can get blank, prelabelled cds
<Burgundavia> we should probably investigate that
<Burgundavia> let me see on my company wiki, I may have a manufacturer
<tonyyarusso> That would be nice.
<Burgundavia> http://www.discmakers.com/duplicators/products/cdr105.asp
<Burgundavia> got 890 dollars?
<tonyyarusso> Um, yes, but I'm holding onto it.
<Burgundavia> so do I
<Madpilot> likewise ;)
<Burgundavia> however, if you got you own cds, you could sell them, for a modest cost like $5
<tonyyarusso> I'd rather not, really.
<tonyyarusso> Maybe take donations, but I don't want to charge if I can avoid it.  I guess the bank statement will decide, ultimately.
<tonyyarusso> So far all I've sunk in is like $15 in photocopying flyers.
<Burgundavia> the advantage of selling stuff is you could sell a pack to a store to resell for you
<Burgundavia> plus then people value it
<tonyyarusso> True..
<tonyyarusso> But I don't think as many CDs would get distributed.
<tonyyarusso> Maybe less; $1 apiece would more than recover the materials cost, and my time is cheap (apparently $8/hr).
<Burgundavia> $5 is good because it looks like it costs something, but not too much
<Burgundavia> if you design an attractive stand, I bet most computer stores would take it
<tonyyarusso> Do you do this yourself?  I'm a little surprised by the idea of selling them, frankly.
<Burgundavia> no, I don't
<Burgundavia> something I simply have not had the time to set up
<Burgundavia> selling stuff is not evil
<tonyyarusso> Evil, no.  What I'm wondering about though is whether it would be more or less effective.
<Burgundavia> depends entirely on buyin from computer stores
<tonyyarusso> Maybe I could then do things like "For every 25 you sell, I give you 5 free" and that sort of marketing mumbo-jumbo to encourage them to take some initiative in pushing them too.
<Burgundavia> ype
<johnlittle> http://www.ubuntuvideo.com/
<johnlittle> ubucon video up
<Madpilot> cool. Burgundavia, any footage of you in that?
<whiprush> cool
<Burgundavia> I hope not
<Burgundavia> umm, yep
<Burgundavia> that would be me
<whiprush> in your marketing Splunk tshirt
<whiprush> there's that kde guy asking all those questions again
<Madpilot> whiprush, guy in the white shirt is you, right?
<whiprush> the round one, yeah
<rjian> Burgundavia u there?
<Burgundavia> rjian: I am
<johnlittle> add both or your names to the video description
<johnlittle> added
<rjian> hmm theres a section on community news on site ryt? can i contribute news coz there will be an event comming this september 16 about FOSS..
<Burgundavia> rjian: upcoming events?
<Burgundavia> hmm
<Burgundavia> johnlittle: lovely ;)
<Burgundavia> johnlittle: the big guy is Jorge Castro
<rjian> Burgundavia: I mean we will have an FOSS events on our place and UBuntu cd's will be giving away..
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> I would advertise that to your locoteam
<rjian> Burgundavia: Ah ok.. aside from Ubuntu cd's, SFD and IOSN will also help..
<Burgundavia> if you are an ubuntu member, planet ubuntu is a good place for your blog
<Burgundavia> currently we don't have a "community events calendar"
<Burgundavia> we should probably get one
<rjian> Burgundavia: maybe i should post it on UBuntu wiki our weekly news.. if what happent to the events..
<Burgundavia> sorry, don't follow
<rjian> <Burgundavia> sorry, don't follow << what do u mean?
<Burgundavia> I didn' understand what you said
<rjian> ah ok
<rjian> Burgundavia: maybe i should post it on UBuntu wiki our weekly news.. if what happent to the events..
<rjian> sorry wrong windows
<Burgundavia> right, that was the same thing
<Burgundavia> you want to add it UWN?
<rjian> yup its a news of FOSS ryt?
<rjian> i mean Community new?
<rjian> news
<Burgundavia> yes, but not really UWN material
<Burgundavia> we need a calendar for upcoming events, to point to
<rjian> ah ok..
<johnlittle> I added a mention about the penguin bowl too
<Madpilot> you have a bowl of penguins?
<johnlittle> corey does
<Burgundavia> I, jorge and mdy have a glass penguin statue
<Burgundavia> each, I should say
<mindspin> I'm thiking about buying this painting...http://www.trinkausstellung.de/bilder/urlaub_bei_freunden.jpg
<johnlittle> You're not still carrying it around with you everywhere you go are you?
<johnlittle> nice
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, did you take yours to the bar like whiprush did? ;)
<Burgundavia> no
<Burgundavia> but Jorge took his to the bar the night he won it. Let us just say he was glad I was sober
<Madpilot> you were designated penguin-hauler, were you?
<johnlittle> Looks like taking it to the bar wasn't a bad idea
<johnlittle> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3257942968983462203&q=ubucon
<johnlittle> it's gonna be Corey Burger week on Ubuntu Video ;)
<Burgundavia> oh sweet jesus
<johnlittle> ;)
* Madpilot wonders when Burgundavia suddenly got religion ;)
<Burgundavia> he said he didn't know how the video would come out
<Burgundavia> I was hoping for crap...
<johnlittle> that's good stuff..wish i had more videos like it
<johnlittle> I'm going to run out of ubuntu material soon
<whiprush> heh
<Burgundavia> apparently I videotape better than I thought
<Burgundavia> whiprush: damn you! for something...
<Madpilot> I'm still watching the Ubucon presentation, looks like the other one will be worth watching :)
<johnlittle> start uploading family movies madpilot ;)
<whiprush> wearing a splunk tshirt of all things.
<Madpilot> lucky for Corey, we don't have any
<whiprush> of course, I can't talk, I was wearing a novell shirt iirc
<Burgundavia> whiprush: my Ubuntu tshirt was dirty!
<Burgundavia> indeed
<whiprush> yeah, mine too
<Burgundavia> the only bad picture/video that I know off is of me asleep in my spaghetti
<Burgundavia> at about 2, to be clear
<johnlittle> lol
<Burgundavia> then again
<whiprush> we should do an edgy desktop tour video, a screencap though
<Burgundavia> we should
<whiprush> with audio voice over
<Burgundavia> with audio voice over?
<whiprush> yeah
<Burgundavia> you are mad
<whiprush> so you can explain the stuff as you demo it
<johnlittle> please do :)
<Burgundavia> so I can explain the stuff? do I sound better than you?
<whiprush> no, so the person doing the video can explain
<whiprush> "I am now plugging in my camera ..."
<whiprush> things like that
<Burgundavia> ah, right, I don;t need to be involved
<Burgundavia> splendid
<whiprush> I wonder if istanbul does audio
<Burgundavia> no, but I bet jokosher does
<Burgundavia> or we can whip out pitivi
<Burgundavia> anyway, I have to sleep
<Burgundavia> I will look at the horrible videos tomorrow, when I actually have flash installed
<Madpilot> wow, the audio & video on that was badly out of synch
<johnlittle> time for sleep here too..nite ppl
<Burgundavia> that is a flash issue, likley
<Burgundavia> johnlittle: you need to send the kneecaping crowd around to get .oggs to post
<johnlittle> Yeah I was hoping for feedback on that
<Burgundavia> I think it is fairly critical that it just on default ubuntu
<johnlittle> I need to talk to the forum guys about getting some visibility for video stuff maybe
<Burgundavia> nixternal: promoting kde apps on planet ubuntu is against groupthink and ++ungood *grin*
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> i was wondering when someone would say that
<nixternal> that was the entire plan muhahah
<Burgundavia> you have been discovered. Make your time.
<Burgundavia> All your apps are belong to us
<nixternal> hahaha
* nixternal is working on apps now, you can have them
<Burgundavia> isn't it 3am there?
<nixternal> 2
<Burgundavia> oh right, illinois is central, not eastern
<Burgundavia> michigan is the dividing line
<nixternal> kinda sorta ya
<nixternal> indiana is goofy, they don't know what they want
<Burgundavia> I hate timezones
<nixternal> they just stay one time, they don't switch at all..so half the year we are the same time, the other half they are an hour ahead
<Burgundavia> sask is the same way
<johnlittle> http://www.ubuntuvideo.com/ogg_videos
<johnlittle> not much but its a start
<livingdaylight> Madpilot: hi
<Madpilot> hi livingdaylight
<livingdaylight>  :)
<livingdaylight> you got my email, of course, right?
<Madpilot> I did
<livingdaylight> kool
<Madpilot> did some work on it tonight, I'll finish it over the weekend when I've got a bit more time
<livingdaylight> k, no worries
<KenSentMe> Morning people
<johnlittle> morning
<elkbuntu> johnlittle, http://meldra.no-ip.info:8080/soldierwallpaper.jpg ;)
<MenZa> lol
<elkbuntu> the guy is a bit crappy, but that's the only bit the gimp didnt do ;)
<Burgwork> http://edition.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/americas/08/25/inca.microsoft.ap/index.html
<poningru> am I the only person that got a bit concerned about the 'most offensive thing' thread?
<nixternal> i stopped reading it after the 1000th post
<Burgwork> indeed
<Burgwork> however, it is a trademark issue
<Burgwork> dilution of the ubuntu trademark
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> i am working on a distro similar in nature, but a totally different name
<poningru> yeah /me didnt read most of it either
<poningru> the thing that scared me was just the bit of mudslinging
<Burgwork> yep
<Burgwork> hey matthewrevell
<nixternal> the one bad thing about freedom of speach, is that is causes us to see the freedom of ignorance as well
<nixternal> hiya matthewrevell!
<matthewrevell> hey
<poningru> hehe yeah
<nixternal> i could care less what someone believes in truthfully, but don't hate or disrespect, or mudsling if you don't agree...that is ignorant, no ifs ands or buts
<matthewrevell> Looks like an interesting discussions to join half-way through :)
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> i hate when i do that...we are chatting about the "Most offensive thing" thread on sounder that went by recently
<nixternal> about Christian Ubuntu
<matthewrevell> oh right
<nixternal> it isn't offensive to me, but I can see how it for one infringes on the trademark, but someone said something I thought was very valid, and if it is allowed, then there can be the creation of satan ubuntu and such
<nixternal> which will eventually cause way to many problems ;)
<nixternal> i will create FTW Ubuntu
<nixternal> ;)
<Burgwork> the issue is, it uses the ubuntu name while not really being Ubuntu
<Burgwork> if you don't police your trademark, you lose it
<Burgwork> it is a big problem for FLOSS. Look at the Firefox issue
<nixternal> it is Ubuntu for real, just with one package added...all he did was add "apt-get install gnome-sword" and packaged it as Christian Ubuntu
<matthewrevell> nixternal: really? Is that it?
<nixternal> yes
<nixternal> myself and a few others have spoken to the guy..the guy who created it, doesn't even know how to use Linux, let along Ubuntu, he isn't a dev, and he don't know how to package either
<poningru> rofl
<matthewrevell> I'm confused. If he is that inexperienced, what exactly does he offer for d/l?
<nixternal> ubuntu, with one package added to the install script for a LiveCD
<matthewrevell> The site mentions a graphical tool for configuring DansGuardian.
<nixternal> that is something new then
<nixternal> the site is kind of funny with the name though...   WWJD - What Would Jesus Download
<Burgwork> but dansguardian is crap and the developer hates packagers
<matthewrevell> Either way, it's a big risk of brand dilution.
<nixternal> hhaah
<matthewrevell> That's funny.
<nixternal> w/o a doubt
<Burgwork> hence why Edubuntu developed willowng
<Burgwork> matthewrevell, I mentioned that to Jane at Ubucon/LWE
<matthewrevell> Burgwork: yeah? What's the Canonical take on it?
<Burgwork> she took it under advisement
<matthewrevell> right
<nixternal> oh, he has updated the site..because one of the projects i am working on is listed there now
<matthewrevell> The derivative branding thing is a risk in itself, but I imagine the official derivs have some sort of agreement with Canonical not to bring the brand into disrepute etc
<nixternal> heh, so he has added 2 packages to the CD, and added Christian to it
<matthewrevell> Ah, wife's back.
<nixternal> haha
<matthewrevell> :)
<nixternal> im glad mines gone ;)
<nixternal> she wants to get back together as well..im like, sorry, don't have time right now...busy with my computer ;)  leave your name and number, i will not get back with you!
<nixternal> haha
<Burgwork> matthewrevell, yes, they do. And they very explicitly use their own trademarks
<matthewrevell> I'm very pleased she's back, but it does mean I may be less active in the conv
<nixternal> actually...he changed the name i just noticed...it is "Ubuntu - Christian Edition"
<Burgwork> still using the ubuntu name
<Burgwork> it implies endorsement
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> he could do Cubuntu if he wanted
<Burgwork> that would be better
<Burgwork> WUWJU (What Ubuntu would Jesus use)
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> dude, thats way to funny ;)
<Burgwork> I try
<nixternal> im seriously lmao
<nixternal> i could picture jesus at a terminal hackin'
<Burgwork> right
<nixternal> from the pictures i have seen everyone make up, he does kind of resemble RMS ;)
<nixternal> a skinny version
<nixternal> the planet has become a Digg news site it seems
<matthewrevell> I'm sure Canonical will act in some way, whether it's giving permission to use the name or whatever, because if they don't protect their trademark, they lose it, as I'm sure you guys know.
<Burgwork> nixternal, I have emailed UD about that
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> so has everyone else from what i have heard
<nixternal> jdub said he got poked more then enough times
<matthewrevell> UD?
<nixternal> matthewrevell: the ubuntu christian edition has been running now for about 6 or so months...so if something was to happen, you would think it would have done so already, right?
<Burgwork> ubuntu demon
<nixternal> i know the guy who runs it, wasn't the friendliest person at first, and it could have very well been a language barrier as well
<matthewrevell> nixternal: I dunno. I think Canonical would have to spend some time thinking how to come out looking like the good guys.
<matthewrevell> Of course, that's very difficult
<matthewrevell> but if you're lax with your trademark, it goes.
<matthewrevell> Look at Aspirin
<matthewrevell> Burgwork: ah
<nixternal> true, seeing as the meaning behind it, they definitely don't want to start fires with the communities
<Burgwork> yes, it is a very touchy issue
<matthewrevell> nixternal: Yeah, absolutely. I'm sure a compromise could be reached
<nixternal> ya, i remember Aspirin was a topic in my business law classes
<nixternal> as long as we don't send bush in, everything should turn out fine ;)
<matthewrevell> Burgwork: It could so easily make Canonical look like bad chaps
<nixternal> omg, speaking of my fearless leader...google      failure
<nixternal> to funny
<Burgwork> nazis, even
<matthewrevell> Burgwork: The negative publicity could even start a backlash against the Ubuntu brand.
<nixternal> yup
<matthewrevell> I think the text on the website gives a bit too little credit to Ubuntu.
<nixternal> anti-semitic ubuntu...that would be next..and then just like the world..we would have wars amongst the communities
<matthewrevell> Personally, I don't see any problem in different communities making it easy for their members to make the most of Ubuntu.
<matthewrevell> (Not endorsing Anti-Semitic Ubuntu BTW)
<nixternal> no, thats what is great about it
<nixternal> but at least change the name, and take it away from the Ubuntu community though
<matthewrevell> but if someone's saying, "Hey, here's Ubuntu Christian Edition" it implies some official backing, as does their Icthusised Ubuntu logo
<nixternal> like raphink did with ichthux...he is actually working with the ubuntu christian guy, trying to get him to change it i believe
<matthewrevell> cool
<nixternal> from what i have heard, the guy who runs that is at times unresponsive or has this "i don't give a crap" attitude
<matthewrevell> right
<Burgwork> then the hammer of God^WWWJane needs to come down
<nixternal> hahah
<matthewrevell> Perhaps it's something for the Communications Manager to take up when (s)he is appointed
<nixternal> WWJD == What Will Jane Do
<Burgwork> matthewrevell, you mean Brother Jono?
<nixternal> haha
<matthewrevell> Burgwork: Nah, there's a separate Comms Manager role
<nixternal> i knew you guys shared a common bond ;)
<matthewrevell> advertised
<matthewrevell> :)
<Burgwork> right
<nixternal> to much bonding, or bondage
<Burgwork> but Jono or Jane could do it
<nixternal> oooh...work time...bbiab ;)
<matthewrevell> Burgwork: Yup, anyone with authority at canonical could do it
<matthewrevell> I suppose it needs someone with loads of tact etc
<matthewrevell> but the authority to say, "Look, this really needs to happen" ... whatever it is that they decide needs to happen
<Burgwork> I think Canonicals needs to create a community copyright document, aks for feedback and then start enforcing that
<matthewrevell> yeah, sounds like a good idea for people to know where they stand up-front
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-08-26
<Cogito_ergo_sum> good afternoon
<Cogito_ergo_sum> buenas tardes...
<nixternal> Burgundavia: http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=712&slide=4&title=ubuntu+christian+edition+1.0+screenshots
<Madpilot> nixternal, if it weren't for the file names, that'd look like a stock Dapper desktop...
<nixternal> heh, it is a stock dapper desktop
<Madpilot> stock Dapper + one bible-quotes app installed by default... remind me what the point of this is again?
<nixternal> hehe...we went into this earlier
<Madpilot> ya, I know, but I'm still missing whatever point they think they're making... :)
<nixternal> aren't we all though
<nixternal> http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=711&slide=7&title=sabayonlinux+x86+3.0+rc2+screenshots
<Madpilot> of course, this is the same group who's IRC channel turned into a troll's nest...
<nixternal> thats the hottest KDE look i have seen to date i think
<nixternal> bah..bed time for gonzo ;)
<nixternal> g'nite all
<Madpilot> KDE + XGL... cool
<Madpilot> extra shininess
<Madpilot> night, nixternal
<nixternal> yes, i will have to show riddell and kwwii that..gn'ite
<Madpilot> I need to crash too
<johnlittle> http://www.ubuntuvideo.com/corey_burger_on_proprietary_codecs
<elkbuntu> johnlittle, did you see the crappy wallpaper i linked here yesterday?
<johnlittle> yeah that was funny
<elkbuntu> :)
<elkbuntu> pity i suck at drawing people
<johnlittle> I cam home frm work and fell asleep..slept for 12 hours. I haven't slept more than 4 hours at a stretch in weeks
<Kamping_Kaiser> aw, sif elkbuntu :(
<johnlittle> Hey it's better than my drawing
<elkbuntu> Kamping_Kaiser, i had to perform plastic surgery on the poor thing's face with gimp
<Kamping_Kaiser> elkbuntu, so? i cant even work the gimp out enough to draw lines
<elkbuntu> lol
<johnlittle> I have some user that keeps searching ubuntu video for "gay videos"...is there a Gubuntu I don't know about? ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<elkbuntu> rofl
<johnlittle> I'm seeing links to UV pop up on gamer forums...that's pretty cool
<elkbuntu> :)
<elkbuntu> how many sigs with counter buttons do you see in the forums?
<MenZa> johnlittle: Goobuntu*
<MenZa> ;)
<johnlittle> sry had to move my car before the parking nazis found it
<Kamping_Kaiser> rofl
<johnlittle> menza: lol
<MenZa> Well, that's what it's called.
<johnlittle> im changing my url to coreyburgervideo.com
<johnlittle> elkbuntu how many hits a day you get on that counter button - from all sites?
<elkbuntu> which button?
<johnlittle> the little thingy like i have on UV
<elkbuntu> let me calculate
<elkbuntu> about 8400 hits / day .. the littlest one gets more like 24000 hits / day
<MenZa> ig dear
<MenZa> oh dear*
<MenZa> that's a lot of hits
<elkbuntu> and thats only the plain ubuntu variant
<MenZa> any from my site, elkbuntu :D?
<MenZa> I've gotten a few from the counter so far
<elkbuntu> i think ~2000 hits
<MenZa> :
<MenZa> :O!
<MenZa> That many :O
<elkbuntu> yeah
<MenZa> heh
<MenZa> vista is funny sometimes
* MenZa finds screenshot
<johnlittle> nice
<MenZa> I was deleting.. maybe 20 icons from my desktop
<MenZa> oh come on you stupid ramhog
<elkbuntu> har har! :P
<MenZa> http://flickr.com/photos/menza/225164460/
<johnlittle> I hope its released like that ;)
<MenZa> lool
<MenZa> -o
<Klaidas> vista?
<MenZa> yes
<Klaidas> :))
<Klaidas> after looking at flickr users' photos, /me signed up for flickr too :D
<MenZa> heh
<MenZa> flickr is nice
<MenZa> I have pro :)
<Klaidas> :)
<Klaidas> I'm still playing around
<Klaidas> only 1 pic uploaded :D
<MenZa> heh
<MenZa> pro is nice
<MenZa> if you have $25
<MenZa> it's definitely worth it imo
<Klaidas> I have >25
<Klaidas> but I don't have how to pay
<Klaidas> lol
<MenZa> know*?
<MenZa> I just used paypal I think
* Klaidas has cash
<Klaidas> but not credit card/paypal/etc
<johnlittle> you have  bank account?
<Klaidas> no
<johnlittle> Can you open one?
<Klaidas> Umm, I don't think so
<MenZa> come ON
<MenZa> damned Vista!
<MenZa> I want BIIG DESKTOP ICONS!
<MenZa> me rebooty.
<MenZa> be back in 15 minutes.
<johnlittle> How old are you klaidas?
<Klaidas> headsetty
<MenZa> (and I'm not kidding you)
<Klaidas> 15
<johnlittle> Yeah you might have to get your parents help
<Klaidas> So far I have a host for my photogallery
<Klaidas> But I'm thinking of moving it to flickr
<Klaidas> Because of comments, sets, nice interface
<johnlittle> yeah flickr is good
<Klaidas> It's just that when I' on flickr, it won't be the "where only the best pictures survive" photofallery
<Klaidas> I already started uploading cr*p
<Klaidas> Like picture of me, lol :D
<johnlittle> lol
<Klaidas> ohh, but "sets should save me"
<Klaidas> err
<Klaidas> *"sets" should save me
<Klaidas> like, photogallery - all pics from klaidas.tinkle.lt // other - the crp :)
<johnlittle> I used to have big gallery up but took it down. not sure why
<Klaidas> When taking pictures, I should be ccarefull using the light
<Klaidas> Looking at my eye, you could think I'm yellow o_O
<johnlittle> ugh..could be looking at a hurricane here next week
<Klaidas> took a while to reboot ;)
<MenZa> hm, didn't launch x-chat immediately
<MenZa> but yes
<MenZa> it does take some time
<MenZa> :p
<johnlittle> on ubuntu?
<MenZa> no.
<MenZa> vista.
* johnlittle pulls out a stick and chases MenZa away
<Klaidas> because he used vista? :)
* MenZa draws a cattleprod and zaps johnlittle
* johnlittle hacks MenZa's Windows powered cattleprod
<Klaidas> "Weendoz soock" attitude detector v.10 launched... Detecting... Detected:1 johnlittle
<MenZa> johnlittle: lmao
<Klaidas> :))
<MenZa> touch
<johnlittle> hah you wish
<Klaidas> err, v1.0
<johnlittle> lol
<johnlittle> time for me to hit the gym..ttyl
<Klaidas> Time to hit the cinema here :)
<Klaidas> yay!
<ompaul> I just saaid this elsewhere
<ompaul> * ompaul wonders if anyone in this camp has sat down and thought about the huge impact Ubuntu has had on the FLOSS world
<ompaul> <ompaul> it is hitting me hard the last 24 hours or so, this evening I was with my good mate jayt, the chap is a brickie who explained to his seven year old daughter rather well what sudo was
<ompaul> <ompaul> she btw loves gcompris but thinks the music sounds like an ice cream van
<Burgundavia> http://linux.slashdot.org/linux/06/08/26/1527245.shtml
<Burgundavia> ompaul: the gcompris team is basically one guy, part time
<ompaul> wow
<ompaul> it rocks
<johnlittle> burgundavia youre in 2/3 of the UV videos on the front page
<Burgundavia> yes, I saw that
<nixternal> Burgundavia: nice to see Novell is on top of stuff there
<nixternal> that page is nice
<Burgundavia> right, but that is no different than /mystory
<Burgundavia> except because their stuff is non-free, they can hand out copies of it
<nixternal> oh ya it is, you get mapped, which some people like, and you can win FREE goodies from Novell, mystory doesn't do that ;(
<nixternal> heh, you can win proprietary stuff at that
<nixternal> now i know why i left novell
<Burgundavia> I thought you worked for MS
<nixternal> i worked for novell for 5 weeks when i first got out of the navy...i was a help desk jockey
<Burgundavia> right
<nixternal> a temp, for Manpower
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> anyway, I have to run
<nixternal> help desk jockeys are not fun
<Burgundavia> need to move som estuff
<nixternal> have fun
<Burgundavia> I did that too
<johnlittle> http://linuxtoy.org/archives/fubuntu.html
<ompaul> johnlittle, I know a few people who will be interested inthat
<johnlittle> yep
<nixternal> www.fluxbuntu.org
<nixternal> to late, already being created
<nixternal> http://buntudot.org/people/~nixternal/images/konvo1.png
<nixternal> konversation ownz
<poningru> yeaah
<poningru> http://linux.slashdot.org/linux/06/08/26/1732257.shtml
* poningru is from there^^
<poningru> kerela
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-08-27
<poningru> frack
<poningru> the uwn
<poningru> anyone doing it or no?
<poningru> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue11?highlight=%28newsletter%29
<poningru> someone wanna do a bit about ubucon
<Burgundavia> poningru: I will be, but not until later
<Burgundavia> feel free to work on it
* poningru is
<poningru> Burgundavia: dude how do you get the new applications in edgy?
<poningru> my malonefu is not uptofar
<poningru> all these years of bugzillafu improvements dont help
<poningru> err the list of new applications in edgy
<poningru> also are we doing a number on the ubucon?
<poningru> since it wasnt technically this week
<poningru> it was last week
<jdong> oh boy... I know you guys are gonna hate me for suggesting this, but here we go....
<jdong> UWN #11 is surprisingly silent about the xorg breakage
<jdong> I think the issue deserves mention in the Ubuntu newsletter :-/
<jdong> btw thanks for the Backports mention in the newsletter
<poningru> Burgundavia: /me is gonna add the xserver stuff
<poningru> cant believe /me forgot about that
<jdong> thanks :)
<Burgundavia> poningru: sounds good. I will be working on it in about 2 hours, for a midnight PST release
<Madpilot> hi Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> hey Madpilot
<elkbuntu> hihi peoples
<Burgundavia> hey elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> need some help with the UWN?
<elkbuntu> give me a holler if you need me
<johnlittle> burgundavia: does paul want his name mentioned..the fridge article is attributed to the fridge team
<Burgundavia> johnlittle: for which?
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: if poningru is not editing, feel free
<johnlittle> the sprint article
<johnlittle> on UWN 11 it's linked as Paul Sladen's fridge report..on the fridge it's attributed to the fridge team
<johnlittle> any ideas for feature of the week?
<Burgundavia> johnlittle: we could talk about upstart
<Burgundavia> we need to mention that the release schedule for the Knot alpha releases has been set
<Burgundavia> or do we have a xubuntu feature?
<johnlittle> a xubuntu feature would be cool..i dont have xubuntu though
<Burgundavia> I just asked in #xubuntu
<johnlittle> I posted a press story, fixed a type, looked for an infamous bug and didn't find one...
<johnlittle> er type=typo
<johnlittle> not sure how to generate the bug numbers or I'd do that
<johnlittle> Burgundavia: http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/08/25/AR2006082501540.html
<johnlittle> check the trivia question..I just added a screenshot to UWN
<johnlittle> almost 13,000 Indian high schools migrating to linux - http://www.financialexpress.com/latest_full_story.php?content_id=138497
<adamant1988> hello all
<Burgundavia_> oh, crap
<Burgundavia_> wiki down for anybody else?
<Madpilot> yup
<Burgundavia> well there goes the UWN schedule
<Burgundavia> anybody got a recent copy?
* Burgundavia grumbles at the wiki
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu, poningru, johnlittle: given the wiki is down, do you have a more recent copy I can work from?
<elkbuntu> sorry. no :(   i sort of forgot about helping :|
<Burgundavia> hey, no worries
<Burgundavia> RichJ: have you got a recent copy of the UWN. Wiki is dead
<nixternal> can't say that i do
<Kamping_Kaiser> say somethign else ;)
<nixternal> i was working on release notes as well
<nixternal> hehe
<Burgundavia> Kamping_Kaiser: my broken record will end when UWN releases
<Kamping_Kaiser> Burgundavia, i was refering to nixternal 's 'cant say i do''
<Burgundavia> ah
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i wouldnt dare give you crap ;)
<Burgundavia> <james earl jones voice>that is a good thing</james earl jones voice>
<Kamping_Kaiser> <grin>
* elkbuntu gives Burgundavia a hug for support
<Burgundavia> I am frustrated,
<elkbuntu> i can tell
<Burgundavia> I wanted to get UWN out and go to sleep, as I am tired from moving all day
* Madpilot gives Burgundavia crap, just because he's immune to the <james earl jones voice> thing ;)
<elkbuntu> notice how something goes wrong with the ubuntu sites every weekend? It's like there's little or no redundancy :(
<Madpilot> the servers want Sundays off too
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: no, because you are my older brother
<Kamping_Kaiser> elkbuntu, i thought there is no redundancies
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol Madpilot
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, right, therefore it's my natural role in the Universe to give you crap :)
<Burgundavia> indeed
<Kamping_Kaiser> <g>
<elkbuntu> Kamping_Kaiser, well i put in the 'little or no' bit because i dont know for sure if there's redundancy or not
<elkbuntu> if there is any, it sucks :|
<Kamping_Kaiser> elkbuntu, afaik theres 1 data cenre, and a few independant servers around the place
<Kamping_Kaiser> *centre
<Burgundavia> most of the ubuntu stuff is a datacentre in London
<Burgundavia> I think montreal might now have some servers as well, but I am not certain
<Burgundavia> canonical does a weekend admin (who, afaik, is NOT elmo)
<Burgundavia> does have a, rather
* Kamping_Kaiser is glad hes not responsalbe for big sites like those people. i just couldnt handle the stress :|
<Burgundavia> thing is, nobody else can release UWN either, because you need me to pass you through the -news moderation
<Kamping_Kaiser> phear the Burgundavia ?
<Burgundavia> no, phear the crazy amount of rights I seem to have acquired
<poningru> a frack
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> brb
<Burgundavia> ok, cd is done. I am going to bed
<elkbuntu> sleep well corey
<Madpilot> night
<Burgundavia> I just hope  the wiki comes live at some point
<elkbuntu> im glad corey didnt try wait up for the wiki... he'd be pretty tired by tomorrow :|
<Kamping_Kaiser> wiki back?
<elkbuntu> no
<elkbuntu> that's my point
<Kamping_Kaiser> :\
<poningru> this sucks
<poningru> what was left to be done?
<poningru> elkbuntu^^^
<elkbuntu> poningru, no idea
<elkbuntu> poningru, i got sidetracked and forgot about it
<poningru> hmm
<poningru> damn it mofo has so much it response system
<poningru> you can file a bug and if you mark it critical it pages people...
<poningru> err so much better*
* Kamping_Kaiser is so sick of datacentre issues. just work already :\
<poningru> I know right
<poningru> jeez I mean wp hosts it in tampa and they rarely go down
* Kamping_Kaiser tries to be reasonable... but its getting a bit silly the amount of issues
<poningru> where's the datacenter located?
<Kamping_Kaiser> london
<Klaidas> Every time I see Kamping_Kaiser I think of a camping Keyser Soze (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keyser_S%C3%B6ze), lol :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> Klaidas, :o just reading hte page now :)
<mdke> the machine that hosts the wiki is up, I don't think it can be blamed on the DC
<poningru> it is?
* Kamping_Kaiser wonders where the problems are coming from then
<Kamping_Kaiser> Klaidas, cool. i'll remember that as my next identity ;)
<Klaidas> :))
<Kamping_Kaiser> :))
<poningru> woah you are right
<Kamping_Kaiser> Klaidas, now i suppose i have to find the fijml
<poningru> its pinging back
<poningru> so the apache is down?
<KenSentMe> Hi guys
<KenSentMe> And gals
<Klaidas> sure you do
<Klaidas> it's #16 on IMDB
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi KenSentMe
<Klaidas> or 15, I don't know :)
<KenSentMe> Can anyone be notified that the wiki is down, or do the wiki people already know?
<mdke> I've sent a request
<KenSentMe> Ah, k
<Kamping_Kaiser> KenSentMe, i hope after almost 6 hours (iirc) they would know :|
<KenSentMe> Well, i just woke up, so i've just noticed
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<mdke> yeah, there is no point assuming that the admins work 24 hours a day including sundays
<poningru> ... get more admins?
<poningru> I am sure plenty of people will step up to the plate and volunteer
<KenSentMe> poningru: i don't having too many admins is a good idea
<poningru> oh?
<mdke> poningru: it's not a volunteer job.
<poningru> ah...
<KenSentMe> For someone to get apache running, means you have to get root/sudo rights. I don't think you should let to many people have root rights to your system
<mdke> dude
<Kamping_Kaiser> <g>
<mdke> you have to be really special already to get a normal user account to one of those machines
<poningru> hehe yeah I would assume
<KenSentMe> That's what i mean
<mdke> let alone root
<KenSentMe> But those are the only ones to get the wiki running again
<mdke> yep
<elkbuntu> i dare say it's more than needing to restart apache anyway
<poningru> I dare say you are right
* poningru has never administered a moin moin install
<poningru> so no clue what the problems could be
<poningru> anyone have a page of the wiki sitting in their cache?
* poningru wants to do something atleast a bit useful
<mdke> poningru: google probably does
<poningru> hmm true
<mdke> anyway, wiki is working now
<Kamping_Kaiser> its come up in hte last few minutes then
* Kamping_Kaiser tries
<Kamping_Kaiser> roxor :D, thanks mdke
<poningru> woo
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D
<poningru> anyone know what the favicon link is?
<poningru> for ubuntu
<elkbuntu> mdke, for next time the wiki is dead, where can we sound the alarm to reduce the downtime?
<poningru> mdke: ping
<mdke> poningru: pong
<mdke> elkbuntu: you can file a request in the admin tracker, I suppose. But generally on a sunday it won't get fixed a lot quicker than that. All the admins are in the same timezone
<elkbuntu> admin tracker?
* elkbuntu starts feeling like a n00b again :|
<poningru> mdke: I wanted to talk about adding opensearch to wiki.ubuntu.com
<poningru> or perhaps to help.ubuntu.com
<mdke> elkbuntu: canonical uses a request tracker to maintain admin requests
<mdke> poningru: aha, interesting. You would like to improve the moinmoin search utility?
<elkbuntu> aha, so not really all that well known?
<poningru> mdke: actually its a bit different
<poningru> opensearch just uses the sites own search
<poningru> mdke: using edgy? and ff 2.0?
<mdke> elkbuntu: that's right
<mdke> poningru: me? no
<poningru> crap
<poningru> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenSearch
<poningru> cant demonstrate it to you then
<mdke> poningru: if you compose an email to the -doc list about it, it might be easier to discuss
<mdke> I'm all in favour of improving the wiki search
<poningru> but... its not for improving search
<mdke> ah, it sounds like it is
<poningru> it just creates an easy way for people to add a search bar engine to firefox
<mdke> "It is a way for websites and search engines to publish search results in a standard and accessible format"
<poningru> right
<elkbuntu> wtf.. the cd labels on the DIY marketing page are old
<poningru> mdke: it just uses the websites own search functionality
<mdke> poningru: sounds interesting anyway
<poningru> sweet
* poningru wants to show this to the server admins
<poningru> err webmasters
<mdke> maybe we could use it on the website to show search results from wiki.u.c and help.u.c directly in the website search
<poningru> ooh too true
<poningru> I was thinking opening them up in different tabs
<mdke> that is something the webmaster is looking at. Definitely compose an email about it
<poningru> but your way sounds better
<poningru> mdke: webmaster@ubuntu.com?
<elkbuntu> ah.. me looked in the wrong part of the diy page... phew
<mdke> poningru: actually the best thing would be to file a bug on ubuntu-website, if you think a bug is appropriate. Otherwise, the -doc mailing list (until we have a public website list)
<poningru> ah ok
* poningru would much rather use malone
<poningru> than the mailing list
* poningru would much rather use bugzilla ;) but thats not an option :p
<johnlittle> ah the wiki lives
<johnlittle> woo tons of new ubuntu vids showing up this morning  - http://www.ubuntuvideo.com/ubuntu_powered_automatic_cat_feeder
<Burgundavia> UWN being written offline, due to wiki issues
<johnlittle> yeah i saved a copy after my morning edit
<johnlittle> just in case
<nixternal> johnlittle: those linux.com vids are enough to cause you to commit suicide
<johnlittle> no love for the limo?
<nixternal> nope, and never will
<nixternal> he is so far up RMS's tail it isn't even funny
<johnlittle> yeah but he's been supportive of UV which is good..maybe some press in the future..who knows
<nixternal> but then again..i think all the old shool hackers are like that
<Burgundavia> nixternal: linux.com videos?
<Burgundavia> limo?
<nixternal> hehe
<johnlittle> roblimo..the executive editor at ostg..slashdot/linux.com etc
<nixternal> limo, i forgot he owns his own limo service..that is how that started
<johnlittle> http://www.ubuntuvideo.com/linux_com_ubuntu_videos
<nixternal> are the blender movies ubuntu related at all?
<johnlittle> UV also showcases open source vids
<Burgundavia> ah, him
<johnlittle> re the blender vids. I can only post what I can find. That's why I asked for recommendations via the ML
<johnlittle> I got some more stuff in the works today. I'm working with the Captorials developer to make those available via UV. His screencast concept is pretty cool and its getting good press.
<johnlittle> http://captorials.com/
<johnlittle> He might be able to get me a feed of all the ubuntu related tutorials that are created.
<johnlittle> burgundavia: need help with UWN?
<johnlittle> burgundavia: need help with UWN?
<Burgundavia> can you think of a feature of the week?
<Burgundavia> that is the last major piece to be written
<johnlittle> hrm
<johnlittle> thinking
<johnlittle> Burgundavia: Epiphany?
<Burgundavia> did GNOME last week
<johnlittle> nixternal: ping
<johnlittle> Burgundavia: guess the xubuntu peeps never replied?
<Burgundavia> not that I saw
<johnlittle> Burgundavia: Inkscape?
<nixternal> pong
<Burgundavia> nixternal: you got a kubuntu thing we can feature?
<johnlittle> nixternal: hey kde guru..wanna do a kde feature of the week?
<nixternal> im running here, but if i was to pick one, it would be Amarok
<nixternal> 1.4.2 kicks arse!
<nixternal> gotta go... ;)
<Burgundavia> right, would prefer a dapper one
<nixternal> already did a kde one..we need a xubuntu ap...pick thunar
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> can you write that up? I have never used thunar
<nixternal> im going to a party...see if crimsun is around
<Burgundavia> paste me the writeup, because the wiki is currently having issues
* nixternal goes away for a few hours, will return at 01:00 UTC
<Burgundavia> johnlittle: are you getting that thunar article, or should I?
<johnlittle> Burgundavia: I know nothing about it but I can write a summary based of the web site
<johnlittle> off
<Burgundavia> sounds good
<Burgundavia> a couple of sentences are ok
<johnlittle> Do we need a screenshot?
<johnlittle> arght he freaking wiki is down again?
<johnlittle> ahh nm
<Burgundavia> johnlittle: ok, now needs a proofing
<johnlittle> Burgundavia: checking
<johnlittle> Burgundavia: PlaysForSure points to a empty wiki
<Burgundavia> right, break that out
<Burgundavia> you can make that a non wiki with ```
<johnlittle> Burgundavia: how do I do that?
<Burgundavia> Plays``For``Sure
<johnlittle> thought so..was a tick off...done
<Burgundavia> johnlittle: done editing?
<johnlittle> yep
<johnlittle> Burgundavia: yep
<Burgundavia> cheers
<Burgundavia> johnlittle: think we are good to go?
<johnlittle> Burgundavia: I think so..read through it and tested all the links
<Burgundavia> ok, perfect
<Burgundavia> I did some wording changes
<johnlittle> looks good from here
<Burgundavia> sent and done
<johnlittle> about time ;)
* Burgundavia hugs johnlittle
<Burgundavia> UWN main page updated
<Burgundavia> ok, now I need actually get out of bed and do useful stuff today
<johnlittle> would it be worthwhile for me to set up a development wiki on ubuntuvideo...I'm never down
<johnlittle> lol
<johnlittle> Burgundavia: ping
<Burgundavia> johnlittle: pong
<johnlittle> ^^ would it make sense for me to install a backup dev wiki on UV.com
<Burgundavia> hmm, I don't think so, unless you sync every half hour and you make it readonly
<johnlittle> Yeah synching would be an issue
* Rinchen laughs at Burg.
* Rinchen has been useful but needs to go back to bed. :-)
<Klaidas> hi everyone
<Klaidas> hi MenZa  :)
<MenZa> hi Klaidas
<Klaidas> Flickr \o/
<Klaidas> My setup is almost done
<Klaidas> By the way, what's in the package?
<Klaidas> (your latest photo)
<MenZa> perplex city card
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-08-20
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
* popey diggs
<tsmithe> i think i'm gonna make a digg clone. and call it shovel
<juliux> lol
<juliux> can somebody add the german ubucon to fridge calendar?
<jenda> juliux: #ubuntu-fridge
<jenda> or Riddell :)
<jenda> I think
<popey> or fridge-devel@lists.ubuntu.com isnt it?
<jenda> yep
<Riddell> not I
<jenda> something like that
<jenda> someone like you ;)
<popey> there are more like him!? 
<jenda> of course not, totally unique
<popey> phew
* popey stands the missiles down
* Hobbsee waves
<jenda> heya :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<jenda> dammit, /me is starving
* Hobbsee feeds jenda some snails
<jenda> mmm, escargots :)
<jenda> I just finished work. Finally. Good mood. Hunger doesn't matter :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<jenda> Getting paid will double my net worth, or triple it if I don't count the saxophone ;)
<Hobbsee> yay!
<elkbuntu> katkin, ping?
<Hobbsee> is chris rowson on irc?
<elkbuntu> not a clue. i replied though
<Hobbsee> i saw
<elkbuntu> https://launchpad.net/people/?name=chris+rowson&searchfor=all
<Hobbsee> ah, no wonder i didnt guess that one
<katkin> elkbuntu: hello :)
<elkbuntu> katkin, i've just sent you and gerry an email
<katkin> elkbuntu: sorry have been at lunch and just about to dash into another meeting. . . . 
<katkin> elkbuntu: ah
<elkbuntu> that's ok. the email will explain all
<popey> chris rowson is "leftcase" on irc
* popey was soooo tempted to reply to Chris Rowsons "subset of people" with "yes, that subset are called Women, you may have heard of them", but decided not to
<Hobbsee> popey: thanks :)
* elkbuntu hugs popey
<Hobbsee> oh, 'ray.  so much for a private mail.
<juliux> Hobbsee, from the german locoteam you can get ubuntu t-shirt and poloshirts for women;)
<Hobbsee> juliux: woo!  :)
<juliux> Hobbsee, but only if you make a preoder;)
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Hobbsee> germany's kinda far away anyway, etc
<juliux> last time we made 3 women shirts and 300 men`s shirts
<juliux> Hobbsee, with dhl it is very near by
<elkbuntu> juliux, i've had baaaad experiences with DHL. involves their delivery person getting lost and rather than contacting the sender or myself, marking 'not home'
<juliux> elkbuntu, in germany we have only dhl becaus our local post bougth dhl a few years bevor;)
<elkbuntu> heh wonderful
<juliux> in germany dhl is the cheapast
<juliux> s/e/a
<juliux> 5kg shipping to the us cost only 12,90 with dhl, ups cost around 40
<juliux> Hobbsee, that is the shirt we made for women http://ubuntu.juliux.de/ubuntuwomen.jpg
<Hobbsee> neat :)
<juliux> but they can get everything the would i have a catalog with around 300 shirts here;)
* Hobbsee looks for who jeremy anderson is
<Hobbsee> hmm, looks like someone who doesnt contribute to ubuntu
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-08-22
<gerr1> morning all 
<gerr1> elkbuntu: you awake? 
<elkbuntu> gerr1, yes
<elkbuntu> what's up?
<juliux> good morning
<popey> morning
<elkbuntu> gerr1, dinner is ready, so i'll talk to you later, or you can email me, whichever is easiest for you
<rjian> hello everyone :)
<gerr1> completely distracted there elkbuntu - i am off for a meeting for an hour or so 
<gerr1> i'll see if i can get you later
<elkbuntu> hehe, no problem
<juliux> gerr1, if you are back pls ping me
<gerr1> at a meeting
<gerr1> juliux: meeting over
<juliux> gerr1, great
<juliux> gerr1, i have two questions, last uds in spain everybody gets a lanyard, do you know if there are some left? 
<juliux> and second question can we get some stuff from shop.canonical.com to sell it there? most people in germany don t want to order alone because they think the shipping cost are to high :(
<gerr1> juliux: the lanyards are gone i think but i will check
<gerr1> juliux: what do you want them for - ubocon? how many? 
<juliux> gerr1, at first it is a general question;)
<gerr1> gerr1: 2nd: sell it where?
<juliux> gerr1, on the ubucon
<juliux> gerr1, we want to make a small ubuntu fan article stand 
<gerr1> not unless you buy it and then sell it on. 
<juliux> ok
<gerr1> juliux: i could probably work out some bulk deal at nearer cost 
<juliux> gerr1, cool
<gerr1> juliux: but we have to consider the partner in this and their margin and cost of distrobution so it isn't entirely up to us
<gerr1> juliux: but if you tell me ho much of what you want I can to them and work something out with them 
<juliux> gerr1, i will send you more details in the next week
<juliux> it is not my decision;)
<popey> juliux: i went to a local print shop yesterday to look at prices for T-shirts and polo shirts, you could do the same rather than buy from canonical?
<juliux> popey, we allready have t-shirts and poloshirts
<gerr1> juliux: oi popey - i am trying to do some business here
<popey> heh
<juliux> popey, we want rucksacks and key fobs;)
<popey> cool
<popey> was just suggesting because i know many people find it cheaper to source locally rather than ship internationally
<gerr1> guys  - do you want the designs we have? 
<juliux> gerr1, i think we have to rize up our prices for the poloshirts;)
<gerr1> juliux: what are you chargin for them? 
<juliux> gerr1, 15 for a poloshirt and 10 for a t-shirt
<juliux> without shipping
<elkbuntu> gerr1, im still here if you still want to talk to me
<jenda> hello gerr1 
<elkbuntu> i think he found something shiny
* elkbuntu takes the shiny thing away from gerr1
* jenda grabs a shiny legal history text book
<gerr1> elkbuntu: give me that back
<elkbuntu> noooo! my shiny now!
<elkbuntu> what did you want to talk to me about?
<elkbuntu> katkin, ping?
<elkbuntu> dont tell me i have to steal a shiny thing from you too! :
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-08-23
<katkin> morning
<popey> morning
<katkin> hi popey
<katkin> popey: have you had a look at the shop yet?
<popey> I have, yes
<popey> added a few things to my basket, went to check out, and was impressed with the launchpad integration, it picked up my home address with zero input from me
<jenda> wow, that's cool :D
<popey> I thought for a moment "how the hell does it know my address?!" then figured it must have got it from shipit
<katkin> cool, glad it was easy, anything that particularly took your fancy or anything you thought was missing?
<popey> I am a sucker for branded T-shirts :)
<popey> polo shirts too
<jenda> katkin: I liked the keychain
<katkin> cool :)
<popey> it's not surprising though that people I meet who get given free software, seem to expect free t-shirts too :S
<popey> when you start to explain the difference between a program which can be copied digitally, and a garment that requires raw materials, they lose interest quickly :)
<jenda> popey: my to-be-lawyer self would start explaining that they aren't in fact becoming owners of the software, because software cannot be owned - which is why they don't pay for it :)
<tsmithe> jenda, ooh what's the discussion?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<jenda> tsmithe: < p.o.p.e.y.> it's not surprising though that people I meet who get given free software, seem to expect free t-shirts too :S
<tsmithe> haha
<popey> :)
<tsmithe> jenda, people would run away if you started that :p
<jenda> :)
* popey runs for the hills
<tsmithe> haha
<elkbuntu> ping katkin
<katkin> elkbuntu: hello hello
<elkbuntu> katkin, did gerry fill you in on the tshirt discussion yesterday?
<katkin> elkbuntu: I'm not sure, we have had lots of discussions about t-shirts lately :)
<elkbuntu> katkin, gerry came in to #ubuntu-women yesterday and discussed whether the 'Linux for Ladies' shirts should be pulled completely, as he felt it may have been blurring towards a 'not caring about women' attitude
<katkin> elkbuntu: i see
<katkin> elkbuntu: what was the verdict?
<elkbuntu> everyone seemed to agree that there is no problem leaving the 'linux for ladies' shirts there, as some people like them and we cannot dictate to people what they can and cannot like or want
<elkbuntu> but, if complaints continue after the new shirts have been in the shop for a few weeks, then revisiting the idea would be appropriate
<katkin>  elkbuntu: ok, thanks very much for the update :)
<elkbuntu> no problem. i pinged you yesterday, but concluded something shiny had you distracted ;)
<gerr1> hi all
<jenda> hey gerr1 
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-08-24
<popey> morning all
<pezcado> hi
<pezcado> hi there
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-08-25
<pezcado> hi
<BHSPitLappy> yawns
<pezcado> whats up :)
<frosty> Hi
<pezcado> hi
<frosty> is it possible to obtain free things from Canonical to give away? Things like pens, stickers, etc etc? 
<frosty> I'm an the committee of my university's computer society.
<pezcado> uhh the only thing i know that they give away is the linux distribution cd's
<frosty> And we'd really like some things to give out to new members at freshers' fayre
<pezcado> yea,  i think theres a store where u can buy stuff though
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-08-26
<johnc4510> beuno: ping
<beuno> johnc4510: pong
<johnc4510> hi
<johnc4510> couple of questions please
<johnc4510> who does the "What Is It?
<johnc4510> beuno: ^^
<beuno> ah, that's the game where you have to guess an image
<johnc4510> ye
<beuno> I should find one for this week :D
<johnc4510> yep
<johnc4510> k
<johnc4510> and
<beuno> unless you have an idea for it...
<johnc4510> under General Community News    MOTU has put something in and i'm not sure where it should go?
<johnc4510> i have no idea  lol
<johnc4510> on pic
<beuno> johnc4510: don't worry, I'll go through the whole UWN in a while and fix things around
<johnc4510> k
<johnc4510> beuno: i've got one more article for loco team news   then i think i'm done
<johnc4510> unless you have something else
<johnc4510> or changes
<beuno> johnc4510: yeah, I have a few things to add, I just have to finish waking up  :[
<johnc4510> kk
<johnc4510> beuno: well, good morning, nothing like a rookie to spoil you're morning  :)
<johnc4510> lol
<beuno> johnc4510: hahaha, not at all, you do a great job, no morning's spoiled  :D
<johnc4510> :)
<beuno> I avoid checking email from work, that might spoil my morning ;)
<johnc4510> hahaha
<juliux> hi all
<beuno> hey juliux!
<beuno> how's it going?
<juliux> not too bad
<juliux> i moved from dresden to hannover this weekend
<juliux> but my car was too small so i have to drive again:(
<beuno> or you have too many things  :p
<beuno> how far of a drive is it?
<juliux> its 3,5h
<beuno> argh, a whole day's drive going back and forth...
<juliux> yep
<juliux> and i have to clean my old flat
<juliux> so i need 7h only driving. 1h packeging, 1h cleaning
<beuno> juliux: and you start your new job tomorrow?
<juliux> no
<juliux> 3.9 is my first working day
<juliux> that is the only good thing
<beuno> aaah, vacations!
<juliux> but i have to go this week tuesday, wednesday and Thursday to the dentist
<juliux> so i have to make the rest of my movement next friday
<beuno> juliux: call jenda, he can lift an amazing amount of weight, and he's cheap, just give him a few beers now and then
<juliux> beuno, lol
<juliux> beuno, i can give him his beer back
<beuno> juliux: hahahah, even cheaper!
<beuno> johnc4510: have you checked the Xserver story?
<beuno> I believe xorg7.3 WILL make it into gutsy
<johnc4510> beuno: in the articles it quotes Bryce Harrington from a Developers Meeting
<johnc4510> looking further into it
<johnc4510> beuno: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/xorg7.3
<johnc4510> 2007-08-17 bryce: as discussed at the developer meeting yesterday, we're going to opt for leaving xserver 1.4 for Gutsy+1
<beuno> xserver 1.3 has been merged, as have most drivers
<beuno> xorg 7.3 != xserver 1.4 I believe
<johnc4510> hmm
<beuno> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3216060#post3216060
<johnc4510> beuno: read on down under 8/17 date
<johnc4510> if i'm reading it correctly
<johnc4510> ?
<beuno> xRandR 1.2 has been included
<beuno> which, I believe, is xorg 7.2 main feature
<beuno> er, 7.3
<beuno> I don't want to portray something like that incorrectly  :D
<beuno> let me ask around...
<johnc4510> right
<johnc4510> kk
<johnc4510> i believe 7.3 will be in it, but they are holding 1.4    that's the way i read it   not sure
<beuno> yeap, that's what I believe too
<johnc4510> k, changing it
<beuno> johnc4510: I'm going to remove it as I think it will cause some problems
<johnc4510> kk
<beuno> mainly because the article is actually wrong
<johnc4510> np
<johnc4510> :)
<beuno> 15:46 < stgraber> X Window System Version 1.3.0
<beuno> 15:46 < stgraber> Release Date: 19 April 2007
<beuno> 15:47 < stgraber> beuno: that's what's installed on my Gutsy box
<beuno> :D
<johnc4510> kk
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o beuno]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:beuno] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Keep in mind that whatever your LoCo  does, any other LoCo can benefit from your work or experience! | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | Beuno  is doing UWN | UWN #53 is out! UWN #54 is in progress to be released Sunday August 26th
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:beuno] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Keep in mind that whatever your LoCo  does, any other LoCo can benefit from your work or experience! | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | Beuno  is doing UWN | UWN #54 is out! UWN #55 is in progress to be released Sunday September 2nd
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o beuno]  by beuno
<ryanakca> beuno: hmm. we need to take some more pictures for Whatisit...
<ryanakca> or find some
<beuno> ryanakca: yeap yeap, I didn't have time to add them after all, but it was a big hit!
* ryanakca nods
* ryanakca wishes his mum would get a new digital camera
<beuno> ryanakca: maybe use wikipedia images which have open licenses?
<ryanakca> hmm. I guess I could do a pixelized-type zoom
<beuno> ryanakca: icons and such work great too since they're vectors
* ryanakca nods
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-08-19
 * shahriar86 is away: Gone away for now.
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-08-22
<jenda> juliux: ping
<jenda> Tamtadadaaa!
<jenda> I've got your stickers.
<jenda> Still want them?
 * shahriar86 raise his ear hearing about the stickers
<jenda> shahriar86: you can email me (or, soon, juliux) if you'd like to buy some. I'll archive the email and get to it eventually.. :)
<jenda> the downside is that I've had orders lying around for about 8 months
<juliux> jenda: sure
<shahriar86> ok then. I just need some more info.. when where and how I will get them and such..
<juliux> jenda: how much stickers you have?
<juliux> jenda: i don't know how much i ordered
<jenda> juliux: it's a big pack, I'll have to look into the logs to see what you ordered
<juliux> jenda: i will take as much as i can
<jenda> ok, good
<jenda> then I'll just give you the whole pack and see to satisfy any other orders from what I have left besides.
<juliux> ok, but remeber i will not send out any stickers to anybody
<juliux> i haven't the time for that
<jenda> juliux: ok, ok, ok ;)
<juliux> jenda: how much money you get?
<jenda> I know what you mean
<juliux> i have send out shirts the last two years that was enough for me
<jenda> juliux: I'm not sure, I didn't pay for them yet, I'll have to wait for the quote
 * shahriar86 is away: Gone away for now.
<juliux> ok
<jenda> Looks like there are about 3800 Ubuntu and 2200 of the rest (estimate
<jenda> )
<jenda> And one guy in the US wanted 2000, but I don't know if he still does (it's about a year since this order was put down :D)
<jenda> One email I have from him says 4400 U, 1600 K, 750 E, 250 X
<jenda> juliux: My guess is €330 for 5000 stickers
<jenda> or about €470 for 7000 if the U.S. guy doesn't want his.
<juliux> jenda: booth is ok for me
<jenda> ok, good
<jenda> Can you send me your current address by email?
<juliux> sure
<juliux> jenda@ubuntu.com?
<jenda> yep
<juliux> you got mail
<juliux> jenda: when can you send out the shirts?
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-08-23
<acrousey> is there a repository with DIY marketing for 8.04? or 8.10?
<southerd_h> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam
<Flannel> acrousey: wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing
<Flannel> for the moment, we're still using that
<acrousey> not too extensive yet i'm guessing
<jenda> juliux: you mean the stickers? Monday
<jenda> You´ll get the entire pack, which is 6985 pieces
<juliux> jenda: cool
 * shahriar086 is away: Gone away for now.
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-08-24
 * johnc4510 UWN issue #105 is now available: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue105
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-08-17
<johnc4510> The new issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available: 
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue155
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-08-18
<br34l> free t-shirts?
<br34l> =p
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-08-20
<Takyoji> Woo; made a nice userbar for Ubuntu Developer Week for SpreadUbuntu
<Takyoji> Ubuntu Developer Week campaign: http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/en/campaign/ubuntu-developer-week-09-thousands-buttons-0
<Takyoji> and my submission http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/en/material/site-button/ubuntu-developer-week-userbar
<Takyoji> any thoughts?
<Takyoji> First actual thing I've made in Inkscape that turned out well
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-08-23
<johnc4510> The new issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #156 is now available: 
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue156
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-08-23
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue207
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-08-23
<neptuni67> Hi everybody
#ubuntu-marketing 2015-08-17
<Na3iL> o/
#ubuntu-marketing 2015-08-18
<MooDoo> morning
 * Helio_ 
<Na3iL> o/ Hey there!
#ubuntu-marketing 2015-08-19
<MooDoo> hello all
<Na3iL> Hey MooDoo 
<MooDoo> howdy
<Na3iL> Back, I was eating MooDoo :D So hows you :)
<pleia2> does MooDoo taste like steak?
#ubuntu-marketing 2015-08-20
<MooDoo> pleia2: leave the channel for 2 mins and I'm already being served on the table ;)
